# Trailer Gadgets and Equipment



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

One of those things you attach to the inside of the tack room door that holds all sorts of items...lets you grab without going inside and digging around. Fly spray, brush, hoof pick, snaps...whatever fits in the pockets.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

As I've gotten older I have also become smarter when tire changing needs done...
I have a battery operated impact gun in my personal vehicle, that is also my tow vehicle.
Where I go so does the gun...socket to fit lug nuts on my truck and another for the horse trailer.
I have, but have not had to use yet the drive up on tire changer thing... 
_https://www.doversaddlery.com/trailer-aid/p/X1-2750/_

I saw this recently but have no idea how it would work..._interesting concept.._
_https://www.etrailer.com/Wheel-Chocks/Blaylock-Industries/EZ-JACK.html_

Wheel chocks, impact gun, blocks for putting under the actual hitch mechanism...

A very long cotton shank so on my trailer_ {stock back opening}_ if windy I can tie it open and get my horse out safely alone. 
I just saw someone use a ratcheting strap the other day do the same thing, then they secured cargo in truck bed...:think:

Find someplace and something to hide your car keys in in your trailer...
I_ never_ carry my keys. They are well hidden and in a lock box like a realtor would use but smaller.
If something happens to me that I am carted away, someone can still take my horse and trailer home...
I also won't lose my keys on the trail or show grounds...no unsightly bumps in breeches/jeans/riding pants either.
Those I ride with know location and security number to get my keys if needed...

Sounds ridiculous but...double end snaps...
Good quality ones can bail you out of so many predicaments...
I carry 4 minimum extra for _just in case.
_A muck fork and broom to tidy the trailer before I load to go home..._a must have for me. :neutral:

_Of course the normal of extra halter, bridle, cinch, some first aid equipment, horse fly spray and huge can of bug repellent that can be used on both human & horse when terrible out, a hoof boot, water bucket, collapsible hose and nozzle..._
Depending upon where I am going will also depend upon day items carried...

That just took up some space...pack carefully. :smile:
:runninghorse2:...
jmo...

_


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I plan to do mostly day trail riding and camping for a couple of days now and then. 

I have all of the stuff like extra halters, fly spray and all of that horsey stuff. Now that I am getting a gooseneck with tack/dressing room I'll have lots more room for stuff for me and stuff to just make my life easier  .

I planned on getting the trailer aid. As far as the other thingy (EZ Jack), it doesn't look too stable to me. I don't know, maybe it is.

I love the idea of a battery operated impact gun, great idea. Another great idea is a lock box for the keys. I'll have to look into that. 

The hanging organizer is a good idea too. Right now my stuff is in a grooming box and it's always a mess because I'm always rummaging through it.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I have one of these for tire changing, wouldn't be without it. https://www.valleyvet.com/group_images/10734_A.jpg


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

First aid kit.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

As stated, have everything you need to change a flat tire. I’ve had to do so twice!

I have a Trailer Aid (I think it’s called). It’s the big yellow thing that you just drive the trailer onto. Works GREAT because you do not have to unload the horses. 

I just have a cheater bar for my lug but wrench, which works. WD40 is also wise to have in your trailer. Road cones are also a good idea. You’ll also want a basic tool box for random things (screwdrivers, duct tape, hammer, pliers, etc, and those little odds n ends). And flashlights, headlamps, and lateens. 

If you break down at night, you want to have light sources!

My trailer also serves the purpose as my barn. I have a Gooseneck 3-horse slant. The rear tack is my “feed room”. The front slant (I only have 2 horses) is for hay when I’m traveling, and buckets of water. 

I had hubby install extra brush boxes, bridle racks, and blanket bars in the dressing room.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Yes, a tool box. I have a little one that I carry around in my truck. I think that I will put another one in the trailer. Good idea.

The configuration of the trailer that I am getting is a two horse straight load with a 4 ft space in front for tack/camping. 

I found a nylon rain sheet online that is 20 ft. x 14 ft. I think that I am going to make an awning for the trailer with this using fiberglass rods, paracord and suction cups. I think that I am also going to get a cover for the trailer for when it's not in use because I have no choice but to leave it outside. This trailer is ten years old but kept in immaculate condition and I want it to stay that way.

I was thinking of getting a memory foam mattress for the gooseneck to sleep on. Does that sound good or are there better options?


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I don’t know that I would bother with a cover for it to set outside. The sun isn’t going to hurt it, and a cover won’t prevent hail damage. 

My trailer sets outside and the only wear and tear on it is induced by the horses chewing on it! (My trailer is my “barn” so they are tied to it every day for my to tack up and ride, and grain, and whatnot.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

LoriF said:


> Yes, a tool box.
> 
> The configuration of the trailer that I am getting is a two horse straight load with a 4 ft space in front for tack/camping.
> 
> I found a nylon rain sheet online that is 20 ft. x 14 ft. I think that I am going to make an awning for the trailer with this using fiberglass rods, paracord and suction cups. I think that I am also going to get a cover for the trailer for when it's not in use because I have no choice but to leave it outside. This trailer is ten years old but kept in immaculate condition and I want it to stay that way.


Great idea to have some tools handy...

My neighbor has a trailer set-up like this.
She camps often and has a fold down bed with a thin high density foam pad to sleep on.
She says it is very comfortable....
Neighbor has up curtain rods, tension rod style so she has some privacy while dressing.
Screen on her front window and she has a screened sliding window on her door for some cross-ventilation that closes, locks and provides security when she sleeps at night.
Mosquitoes are _not_ welcome guests when sleeping she claims. 

The awning thing...you can buy a free-standing EZ-UP about that size, but you need some hands to pull it and set it up/collapse it. They make them smaller too and easier to handle.
Something like this... _https://www.harborfreight.com/10-ft-x-10-ft-popup-canopy-62898.html_
They make these in slant or straight leg style, read the descriptions carefully.
Sold in most stores, prices do vary.
Tarp and poles sound great but not as easy as you might think to attach, pole and keep from billowing away...
Add long stakes and ropes to your list for grounding the thing if you build it yourself. This is Florida and sand is not friendly for holding tent stakes well when you have a slight breeze.

As for covering your trailer....
Ummm...unless you are going to spend more than less, a flannel backing is needed to not scratch the paint as it is pulled over and secured.
Also the heating/cooling condensation that will develop underneath a tarped trailer is not good for the paint finish nor metal anyplace...
Look very carefully but consider instead a portable garage or metal shelter building so the trailer is protected but can "breathe"...will make a large difference in keeping the mold growth under control and be friendlier to the paint.
Having the trailer waxed/detailed exterior 2x a year is also a great way to save that paint, slow or stop corrosion and rust from starting.

Congratulations on the new trailer..
Enjoy the freedom you have just found. 
:runninghorse2:....
_jmo..._


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Figure out what is going to help you hitch and unhitch your trailer. There are some things you can buy, also, figure out the best place to put your trailer when it is unhitched so it is easiest to hitch up.


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

Hi!

I just skimmed the responses, so pardon if these are duplicates.

A muck fork and bucket for cleanup at the trail head.
A mounting block.
50ft of 1/2in poly rope.
A hole punch and a handful of Chicago screws.
5 gallons of potable water, a bucket, and a sponge.
Assorted spare tack, a brush, hoofpick, nippers, and rasp.
A battery-operated portable e-corral.
A folding chair.
And . . . a "backup" camera. This was designed to mount above the back license plate, but I set it up with a couple of very strong magnets screwed to the mounting holes. That way, I can use it for a regular backup camera, to keep an eye on cargo riding in the bed, to put on the back of the trailer for maneuvering into tight spaces, and as a bonus, inside of the trailer to keep an eye on the critters while traveling. I've gotten way more use out of this thing than I ever anticipated when I unwrapped it Christmas morning; Thanks Sweetheart!

edit to add: Also very useful for attaching the trailer; line up the ball-hitch first time, every time. Miracles of modern technology


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

george the mule said:


> Hi!
> 
> I just skimmed the responses, so pardon if these are duplicates.
> 
> ...


I wuv my truck's back up camera. After not having one and having to hook up my trailer alone so many times.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I have a lot of the regular horse stuff already. Buckets, muck forks, brushes and all that stuff. I usually keep it locked up in my now trailer but really don't have the room. My mom gave me a couple of zero gravity lawn chairs that I will keep in there for camping so that is awesome. 

This trailer is pretty much everything that I want except I wanted 5200 lb axles with 16 inch tires and it has 15 inch with 3500 lb axles. Not that big of a deal, but..... I noticed that it said 5 ply on the tires and that sounds pretty weak to me. One of the first things that I'm going to do is pull the trailer to the shop and have it inspected and ask about the tires. The lady said that they are brand new but then the trailer has set for a year. 
The story is she got out of horses and placed her babies. She wanted to keep the trailer around for a year to make sure that the horses were ok. They are fine so now she's selling the trailer. She put new tires on the trailer last year but in my own experience, it's not the greatest thing for the tires to sit like that so I will probably be changing them anyway.

Now, back to the five ply tires. I don't think that sounds like the best thing. The question.... What kind of tires do you like on your trailer and why


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

A lot of controversy about trailers and tires...
Some use truck tires, some use trailer tires and some very foolish use passenger car tires.
Passenger care tires is a HUGE no-no!

So, regardless of what people make claims of a few facts only you can decide to act upon or not.
Most trailer "ST" stamped tires are rated for a max speed of 65mph.
There are higher rated tires available, but you must specify and purchase carefully.
ST tires are trailer constructed tires that the sidewalls are specially made and wrapped to meet the torque a turning trailer puts on the tire that truck tires are not made to withstand...
Now, before others rip my head off and swear they have no issue running truck tires...
My understanding of the torque applied is that from hitch to farthest rear axle is usually further than any truck wheelbase length...the longer that length the more torque is formed and does rip the tires apart where it is not always seen.
So, overall length of any vehicle is not the length from the front turning axle to the rear stationary axle...that makes a difference on any towed vehicle...truth. That distance is actually pretty short if you pull out a tape measure and measure it.
OK, so next one is...if you ever have a incident while towing and a FDLE investigation takes place, you better have the correct tires on that trailer or you face hefty fines, fault for the incident and possibly refusal of your insurance company to pay any damages..

Now, 15" tires are more common than 16" and that can make those tires more affordable and easier accessibility.
The larger the weight of the trailer the larger the tire, the more ply it needs to support that trailer.
There should be a plate on the trailer that states the size and ply required...not sure I would differentiate from that in fear of the tires rubbing and causing damage to the trailer and tire stress resulting in a catastrophic failure or blowout.
Be cautious of any rim change if you do this as not all rims are rated for trailer use and or the weights placed on them.

So, all that said....
I run with Goodyear Marathons on my trailer, a trailer tire.
Rated for 65mph, I choose _not_ to tow faster than that anyway as stopping a hurtling horse trailer loaded safely is far different than a car or truck with "dead" cargo...
There is no road in this state or nation that not allow a 65mph speed in the right-hand "slow" lane.
OK...so my trailer came with "import" tires that sitting in my yard exploded...just exploded as I have been told were inferior quality tires.
I spoke to several tire companies, several locations of trailer dealers and all had the same comment...
Be very careful what manufacturer you use and if possible do not do foreign made tires...it makes a difference.
So, do invest in tire covers if the trailer will reside where sunlight will be on the tires often.
As with the paint job down here affected by the super strong sun and heat so are our tires...
Plan on replacing tires every 5 years was also the information shared to avoid roadside failure and blowouts just because we are where we are.
Dry rot is not always seen and tread looks good but that is where that stops.

Now the decisions are up to you as to what you do...
Be safe and enjoy the open spaces that new trailer just gave you to roam. 
:runninghorse2:....
_jmo..._


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

@horselovinguy I do not plan on changing from fifteen to sixteen inch wheels, that was just one of the things that I was looking for in a trailer. The fifteens are fine. I also would never go with a P tire either. 

I just happened to see that the specific tires on the trailer were 5 ply and that just doesn't seem to be strong enough. The trailer owner said that she was told that these tires are better than to originals she had on there. This was at a tire place and not a trailer place. She might have got taken, the tire place is ignorant, or the tires are fine, I don't know. Once I know the exact make, I will be sure to check them out. My guess is more than likely they will be replaced. 
This trailer has been kept in a building most of it's life and especially for the last year as she has not been using it so likely no sun damage to the tires but still have had the weight pressure in one place for a year.

I was mostly interested in what brands are peoples favorites and why.

There are two trailer places in my area and the one that I go two does not recommend putting LT tires on a trailer and I'm pretty sure they would flat out refuse to put P tires on it.

Edited to say: I'm with you on the speed. I actually am good with about 60 mph at the most.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

One big recommendation I give EVERYONE is gridwalls!!!! They really help maximize your storage.




























I plan on putting up 1 or 2 more gridwall panels too on the front so I can hang my saddle pads better and just have a few more baskets. I don't really keep much stuff in my barn, always groom at the trailer even when at home...so I need lots of storage!

Mounting block, trailer aid, spare tire (of course..my trailer actually didn't come with one), WATER!! I carry a bale of hay AND hydration hay. I usually buy those expensive compressed bales to keep in the trailer to save room but have been cheap lately. Spare of everything because you never know....First aid stuff.


----------



## Rawhide (Nov 11, 2011)

An extra set of bearings , premium tire plug kit , a small air compressor with wire bare where I can hook up to my jumper cables made from welding cables to reach long distances and a correct size and charged fire extinguisher .


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

Just a caveat--- don't put so much stuff in it that it becomes a hassle to find anything, and you're hauling several hundred pounds of extra stuff down the road that you never use.

Our local saddle club had a 'spring trailer cleanout day' at a truck wash-- everyone brought their rigs, washed them out, and went through their tackrooms, and had a swap for stuff that wasn't ever used with 4H groups getting preference for extra stuff. You would not believe the things people have hauled around in their trailers for years and never used.... yes, be prepared for an emergency and your needs and creature comforts, but don't go overboard, either. 

One woman cleaned out her tack room of over 1200 pounds of stuff she never uses.... that's over half a ton of weight she was hauling around with her tow vehicle that she didn't need. She found that she really could haul a second horse in her trailer and not overload her truck once she got all the junk out of her tack room that she thought she needed at one point or another! Tack and supplies add up fast for weight. You don't want to be driving around every weekend with things you don't need.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Tire covers I think were already mentioned but I think are a must have. Protects them like a good sunscreen protects you. I can't tell you how many tires have had to be replaced on the road - let's just say so much so that if I know a trailer I am borrowing has sat and the tires have been exposed I buy tires before I haul and change out. I figure it saves me the hassle of renting and benefits those I borrow from when a need arises.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

As far as tires we were told at least 9 ply and to check the dates on them - we have never had a blow out but our trailer sits in the shed when not used so we do not get the sun drying them out. We change our tires every other year no matter what. 

I second the cleaning out the tack room. I have to do it this year as we are surely hauling around way more weight then we need to. I don't have a tack room at home so my trailer is all I have for storage. We tend to trailer out of state once a month or so and go for longer riders. 6-8 miles in the morning come back to the trailer for lunch and then ride out again - if it is really hot we change saddle pads on our horses - so we tend to carry at least 2 pads for each horse - and by gosh those pads can be heavy! 

My must haves are: ointment for any galls or wounds the horses may get, fly masks for the horses, baby wipes (for people and udder cleaning after a hard ride) we have a cotton bag with a collapsible hose in it (for rinsing down horses after a hard ride) extra bridle(s) and reins, extra halter(s) and leads, mounting block and we keep rain gear for each rider in the trailer. I have a bumper pull with a swing out saddle rack so my tack area is not very large. 

Congrats on the new trailer!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I brought my new trailer home last night and am so excited. Sure beats my old one. I am going to spend the rest of the day yanking everything out of their little cubby hole and transferring it all to the new one.

I hear you about not having so much stuff that it overloads. I don't think I will really have to worry about that. My truck can get kind of messy sometimes because I practically live in it, but clutter makes me nervous for the most part. 

The woman that I bought it from left me a few cool things like a four inch foam mattress pad that she never got around to using, a couple of riding helmets (one is expensive), little odds and ends like hoofpicks, ties and stuff, a trailer aid for changing tires, and a step up box. Probably about 300. bucks in cool stuff that I can use. She said that she was going to donate it so she might as well send it off with the trailer if I wanted it. Sure!! Why not? If I can't use it I'm sure I can find someone who can.

lol, it never occurred to me to carry around extra wheel bearings.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

LoriF, the tires on my stock trailer are 15" trailer tires, 5 ply rated for 75mph. They aren't cheap and for where I live they're ideal. Here in NV its pretty much 75mph freeway or dirt roads, not much inbetween. These tires hold up good on all the dirt roads but i still dont leave home without 2 spares as its a part of life here...lol

As far as tack room goodies, love the door organizer. The 3 drawer Rubbermaid bins are handy for storing things that stay in your trailer. If it doesn't already have one, a carpeted wall for your bridle rack/hangers. Carpeting the nose is nice and piece of carpet that is easily removable for cleaning for the floor.
I'd recommend a memory foam mattress over a inflatable mattress for sleeping in the nose. The inflatables seem to hold moisture and I always woke up feeling clammy and sticky even in our dry climate.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

COWCHICK77 said:


> LoriF, the tires on my stock trailer are 15" trailer tires, 5 ply rated for 75mph. They aren't cheap and for where I live they're ideal. Here in NV its pretty much 75mph freeway or dirt roads, not much inbetween. These tires hold up good on all the dirt roads but i still dont leave home without 2 spares as its a part of life here...lol
> 
> As far as tack room goodies, love the door organizer. The 3 drawer Rubbermaid bins are handy for storing things that stay in your trailer. If it doesn't already have one, a carpeted wall for your bridle rack/hangers. Carpeting the nose is nice and piece of carpet that is easily removable for cleaning for the floor.
> I'd recommend a memory foam mattress over a inflatable mattress for sleeping in the nose. The inflatables seem to hold moisture and I always woke up feeling clammy and sticky even in our dry climate.


I don't know what I was looking at before, but when I looked at the tires today, I saw that they were E rated and the speed rating on them is 75 so they should be ok. They are brand new so I'm glad that I don't have to replace them.
Over here in Florida it's 80 and above in the left lane, about the speed limit (70) in the middle, and slow people in the right lane. When pulling the trailer, I plan on staying in the right, lol. I mostly travel two lane highways though, the scenery is nicer.

I might get an organizer for the door. I was thinking that I would like to have a screen door but I don't really see how one would fit on. There is already carpeting on the nose but I would like to put something where the bridles hang so I don't scratch the wall up. There is also carpeting on the floor and it's going the first chance that I get. I want to put vinyl or laminate or something like that and just have an area carpet that can be washed.
I also found a memory foam mattress that looks pretty decent that is affordable on Amazon so I'll probably get that too.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I was going to buy a brand new trailer and was looking at Trailers USA until I came upon this one. It's ten years old but I like it better and it was half the price of the new ones that I was looking at. Now that it's all nice and clean, it almost looks new. The woman that I bought it from kept it in really good condition so now I'm benefiting from that :smile:


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

LoriF said:


> When pulling the trailer, I plan on staying in the right, lol. I mostly travel two lane highways though, the scenery is nicer.


I keep it to 65MPH max on the interstate when my critters are riding along, and two-lane highways are great for scenery, but at least around here, bicyclists can be a real problem on them. An annoying few insist on riding in the right tire groove, forcing drivers into the opposite lane to get by them. It's far harder to get around these idiots while towing a loaded horse trailer, 'cause it's WIDE, so you _really_ have to get into the opposite lane, and you just_can't/don't_even_want_to toss your babies around that violently, so it takes a long clearing to pass. And an even scarier thing is oncoming drivers dodging into your lane because of bicycles in theirs. This all makes for a tense drive, and sometimes I'd rather deal with the safe monotony of the 4-lane.
I _do_ have a very loud, rude air-horn in my truck; betcha can't guess why. ;-)


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

The trailer is beautiful....

ENJOY and the best of luck with it....

Take it now, while sparkling clean and_* have it waxed... *_
Get ahead of the mold growth from summer hot & humid... :evil:

:runninghorse2:....


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Those pesky bicycles. They gum up the works here too. Anytime day or night. Can't get away from them. I haven't seen them in my travels in th western end of the panhandle. It'd be nice if they weren't such an issue. We had mountain bikes for this reason in Virginia. Far safer to be in the grassy area than anywhere near the road. The semis would have flattened us.

Really nice trailer Lori.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

Bicyclists are the bane of rural roads, especially when they ride slowly and take the whole lane in areas where you can't pass due to oncoming drivers, so you're stuck behind them for miles...


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

SilverMaple said:


> Bicyclists are the bane of rural roads, especially when they ride slowly and take the whole lane in areas where you can't pass due to oncoming drivers, so you're stuck behind them for miles...


Stuck behind a bicycle for miles? That would drive anyone crazy. Why don't they just scoot over? Around my area, I've noticed a lot more bicycle lanes so they stay out of the road. Nice for everyone and safer for bicyclists.

The thing that I have noticed that people love to do here is pull out in front of you when you are close enough that you have to slow down to thirty on a 60 mph road. So here you are with your cruise control set at sixty and they just pull out in front of you and then speed up to 45 mph max. Why can't they just wait five seconds for you to go by and then they can do whatever they want without forcing someone else to do the same. And then, to top it off, they then go about 1 mile and turn so now you have to stop. For some reason, that just aggravates me to no end.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

^ Bicyclists, here anyway, tend to be the 'it's my road too, so you can just deal with it' type who ENJOY slowing down drivers. Beyond irritating... when I pass a cyclist who is at least making an attempt at staying to one side, or who actually pulls over to let a line of cars pass, I go out of my way to wave and smile a 'thank you.'

People pull out ahead of trailers because they assume your trailer will mean you are going to go slowly and they don't want to be stuck behind you. I get pulled out ahead of much more frequently with a trailer than without. I wish more drivers knew how hard it is to quickly stop a trailer or how unsafe doing so is if you have cargo like horses, but I suspect most won't care.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

SilverMaple said:


> ^ Bicyclists, here anyway, tend to be the 'it's my road too, so you can just deal with it' type who ENJOY slowing down drivers. Beyond irritating... when I pass a cyclist who is at least making an attempt at staying to one side, or who actually pulls over to let a line of cars pass, I go out of my way to wave and smile a 'thank you.'
> 
> People pull out ahead of trailers because they assume your trailer will mean you are going to go slowly and they don't want to be stuck behind you. I get pulled out ahead of much more frequently with a trailer than without. I wish more drivers knew how hard it is to quickly stop a trailer or how unsafe doing so is if you have cargo like horses, but I suspect most won't care.


This is just driving home from work, no horse trailer. 

I think that a lot of people don't get past the thought "ME" let alone start thinking about someone else slowing down abruptly with a load of horses. One of the reasons why we go so slow with them is because of this. At least me anyway.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

So, does anyone make something to set the jack stand on? Or has no one really bothered because everyone uses wood blocks?


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Hubby made ours using about a leftover piece of 8 x 8 post and screwing two handles on it that look something like this:


https://www.walmart.com/ip/Iron-Valley-6-1-2-Utility-Door-Pull-Grab-Handle-Solid-Cast-Iron/933813449


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Go to an RV place if you want something ready made. They'll have several choices depending on your needs.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

That trailer looks great! Congratulations!!! 

I have a step stool with storage that I put my tools in, dual purpose items are needed in small spaces! 

Porta-potty is a necessary item too...


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

LoriF said:


> So, does anyone make something to set the jack stand on? Or has no one really bothered because everyone uses wood blocks?



I have a bunch of wood blocks or cut up railroad ties.
My favorite one is like JCnGrace's, chunk of wood with a handle.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Well, I ordered a mattress online, I hope it fits. It's about an inch and a half too wide on the side of the gooseneck that tapers. It's memory foam so I should be able to cram it in there.

I also got a pair of mat grippers and love them. Such a simple thing and I'm ecstatic over them. They just made my life so much easier.

One of my projects in the near future is going to be ripping out the carpet off of the floor and using vinyl instead. I can just see that carpet getting really bad, really fast especially if I go out for a couple of days and bring the dogs. 

Should I even remove the carpet or just put new flooring on top of it?

My B/O just purchased a brand new trailer with full living quarters that has everything that you could need. So, I was gifted her portable A/C and portable heater. I thought that was very nice. I'm still going to put one of my down duvets in there because chances are I will be in places where there is no outlets to plug into or generators allowed.


----------



## Joel Reiter (Feb 9, 2015)

LoriF said:


> Well, I ordered a mattress online, I hope it fits. It's about an inch and a half too wide on the side of the gooseneck that tapers. It's memory foam so I should be able to cram it in there.


Well, don't wait until the weekend you want to sleep on it to unfold that mattress. I dearly love sleeping on memory foam, but those suckers really put out some fumes when you open them up. They're also not easy to move once they're expanded.

I would clean out the gooseneck so it's all ready for the mattress and wait for some sunny weather so you can open your door and any windows and, put it up there, and air it out for a while.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

If the carpet is glued down and you don't want to deal with getting it pulled up, you can leave it. I've seen it done both ways with no issues that I know of.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

What is it exactly that you're installing on top of it? I would likely leave the carpet and add whatever flooring on top of it. You may one day want the carpet flooring, so I wouldnt want to remove it right off the bat.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

So, I was driving down I-4 on Thursday and the next exit was mine so I was in the right hand lane. Traffic was starting to slow down there as usual but the left and middle lane were slowing down more than the right. As I was going by the cars to the left of me, a young girl decided that she wanted to be in my lane just as I was going by her vehicle and she slammed into the side of my truck at the front wheel  and tried to kill my truck. She said that she swerved over there to avoid hitting the car in front of her. The truck cannot be driven and now the insurance is handling it. Of course it's my insurance because the other driver, who was found at fault, is not carrying enough insurance to cover the repairs on mine. Oh joy. At this moment, I don't know if they are going to repair it or total it. I may get my truck back or I may be shopping for a new one. it's right on the cusp and has to be looked at closer for them to tell me. Either way, the little hyundai Santa Fe that I'm renting is not going to pull my trailer.

Kind of bummed right now.

To make matters worse, the insurance company did not tow it to where they said they were and are now holding my truck hostage in one of their yards. I expressed that I would like to remove the gooseneck hitch that I just had installed and a pair of supersprings that I just put on Wed. and they are hemming and hawing. I might have to remind them that it is still my truck.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

That is a tough one. Always painful to face losing a truck when they are so necessary for pulling a trailer. 

That other driver probably didn't even look first before slamming into you :evil:


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

So sorry to hear about the accident, LoriF. I hope you have it repaired or replaced quickly.

You mentioned wanting a screen door and that you just couldn't figure out a way. Here's what I do on my cheapie, ugly red trailer (with small living qtrs.) I have one of those magnetic hanging screens. A couple screws to put it up, and you just push through to come and go and the magnets grab back close. Since my trailer is steel, I didn't even have to attach the little stick on/Velcro magnets (they come with it).

I second having a portable corral of some sort, or if you know you'll be near trees, a highline. A hay bag AND one of those 15" x 4" round feed pans. A bucket. If I know I'm going camping, I bring a 25 gal water tub and its 2 wheel cart so I can haul water. If I know I'm going totally off-grid, then a 55 gal drum of potable water (and hand or battery pump) goes in the 1st stall.

I'm debating whether to get a portable propane water heater/cowboy shower....

The only things that actually stay in the trailer are a couple of snap closed tubs with things like my coffee percolator, paper plates, my camping cookware, paper towels, toilet paper and the bed sheet in one, and camp food (survivalist type) in the other; my butane stove and spare butane cans; 5 gal bucket with snap on toilet seat and several spare potty bags; collapsible 5 gal water bottle; feed bags; stakes and wire for portable corral; highline; cargo straps. I toss everything else in the day before I plan to haul out. I carry hay in the truck bed in waterproof bale bags.

Oh! A magnetic extending thing (looks like a car antenna) with a tennis ball on top. Place it right in front of the ball hitch and back that gooseneck to where it hits the ball. Bingo!


----------



## Joel Reiter (Feb 9, 2015)

Change said:


> I bring a 25 gal water tub and its 2 wheel cart so I can haul water.


Change, your post is full of good ideas, but I particularly wish I had thought of this one earlier this week. It would have been easier than carrying full five-gallon buckets a very long way.


----------



## Joel Reiter (Feb 9, 2015)

LoriF said:


> a young girl decided that she wanted to be in my lane just as I was going by her vehicle and she slammed into the side of my truck at the front wheel  and tried to kill my truck. At this moment, I don't know if they are going to repair it or total it. Kind of bummed right now.


My daughter-in-law is going through the same thing right now. New van at Thanksgiving, t-boned at an intersection because someone ran the light. She doesn't know if they will try to repair the van or total it, and if they do total it, she doesn't know whether she will get enough to for it to buy a new van.

I keep reading these financial gurus advising that you put your insurance up for bid every year so you're sure you're getting the best deal. Heck with that. Find an insurer you trust and stay with them, you'll be glad when it's time to make a claim.

Of course it's always worse with trucks, because nobody has a loaner pickup, particularly not one with a gooseneck hitch.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Joel Reiter said:


> My daughter-in-law is going through the same thing right now. New van at Thanksgiving, t-boned at an intersection because someone ran the light. She doesn't know if they will try to repair the van or total it, and if they do total it, she doesn't know whether she will get enough to for it to buy a new van.
> 
> I keep reading these financial gurus advising that you put your insurance up for bid every year so you're sure you're getting the best deal. Heck with that. Find an insurer you trust and stay with them, you'll be glad when it's time to make a claim.
> 
> Of course it's always worse with trucks, because nobody has a loaner pickup, particularly not one with a gooseneck hitch.


It makes me wonder what would happen if I slammed into a Lamborghini and it was my fault. Do I need enough to insure them or do they just go on their own insurance anyway. It certainly doesn't make sense to over insure your own vehicle as they won't give you more than it's worth anyway no matter what you insure it for. Gap insurance is a good idea if you have a note and you owe more than what the vehicle is worth. Some gap insurance policies will also cover the deductible on you regular insurance as well.

on a side note, I don't trust any insurance companies to be fair but that's my own issues.


----------



## Joel Reiter (Feb 9, 2015)

LoriF said:


> on a side note, I don't trust any insurance companies to be fair but that's my own issues.


I have had generally good to excellent claims experiences during my times with Farmer's Insurance and State Farm.

I keep reading that you should bid out your insurance every year because you might be able to save $200. When the chips are down and you need help, I prefer to have a long term relationship with a local agent.

I have found that the claims agents who make the settlements are almost always open to reasonable negotiations. You might not get what you want, but you can do better than their first offer.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your pickup and the hassle with insurance LoriF! 


Changes post reminded me of the water tank I had in my tack room. When I sold my big trailer I took it out and saved it for when I get another trailer with a tack room. This thing was a god send if I was stuck way out in the back of a lot at a show with no water hydrant in sight. Saved from packing buckets and picky horses who wanted to drink water from home.

I tried posting a link, didn't copy correctly.

Anyhow it's the High country plastic slant load upright corner water tank.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

That just sucks about your truck @LoriF.


I think this is a link that will show what @COWCHICK77 is talking about. I'm linking the whole page so you can see the options.


https://www.valleyvet.com/c/horse-supplies/trailering/trailer-watering.html


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Well, they totaled the truck so it's time to go shopping. I think that I will have a little left after paying what I had left on the note. It just kind of threw a monkey wrench into my plans. Ya' know, I had this whole five year plan in my head that would have made my life easier but NOOOOOO.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Woot!! Back in action with a new truck. 

I have a tendency to lean towards Chevy/GM trucks but now I have an F250 diesel. A new learning experience. Now I have to research to death how to take care of diesel engines. I feel like I just got a new animal that don't know how to take care of or what to feed it, lol.


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

I want one of those hay rack water caddies in black - so I can take warm showers!! ;-)

And LoriF? You feed it diesel, with an occasional side-dish of DEF fluid. Did you get the 6.7?


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

@ChangeYeah, I got an F250 turbo diesel Lariat. 
Wanna hear the funny thing? When I bought my trailer from this woman, she told me that she was going to sell her truck as well if I was interested. I told her no because I wasn't ready to get a different truck. 

Last Thursday after everything was settled with my old truck, I went shopping. I ended up going down to a chevy dealer in Orlando because they had three 2500's that looked decent in the pics and they were certified pre owned. They showed me the first one which was a 17 model with 14,000 miles on it and I was shocked. The thing was a total rust bucket that looked like they scooped it out of the ocean and they were asking a good chunk of change for it. The other two were a little bit better but not my much. So I stopped at steak n shake for a burger because my my head was aching and called my mom back. Meanwhile, my stepfather is online looking at trucks in my area from MN and shopping for me lol. My mom says "why don't you ask the woman that you bought the trailer from and see if she still has her truck for sale" I texted her and she replied that she just sold the truck the week before. Meanwhile, my stepfather is on the phone with the dealership that has the truck that he was looking at and they told him to tell me to come on in as the truck was super nice, had all of the maintenance records as the previous owner took meticulous care of this truck.

So now I'm heading back from Orlando and driving in a downpour in the rented Nissan that couldn't seem to go past 40 mph without hydroplaning to Daytona to look at this truck. It's late and the dealership is going to close but the salesman insisted that he would wait even though I told him I could come take a look in the morning. Then Debbie, the trailer woman, texted and said that the dealership where she traded it might still have it and told me where it was. Low and behold! It was her truck, the price was right and I now have a 2014 model with 50,000 miles on it that looks and feels like brand new. CPO with a warranty.

This woman was meticulous with the care of the trailer and the truck. I took a pic of the two together again and sent it to her. She got so excited and said that I was going to have a lot of fun with them as she did. I thanked her for caring for them and I feel appreciative to have a nice rig that was so cared for.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Truck and trailer reunited. I named her Carmine


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

_Very, very nice rig...._


All the best with Carmine and her traveling buddy!!
:runninghorse2:....


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Change said:


> I want one of those hay rack water caddies in black - so I can take warm showers!! ;-)




Not a bad idea at all!!


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Serendipity, glad you got this truck.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

The whole story about the truck is amazing! Serendipity indeed!!! 

Lovely rig


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

Very nice truck, but I'm SUPER jealous of the trailer!! You'll have tons of fun with both. That 6.7L motor will surprise you with its power.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

You must have been so stressed. What a nightmare.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Change said:


> Very nice truck, but I'm SUPER jealous of the trailer!! You'll have tons of fun with both. That 6.7L motor will surprise you with its power.


Thanks Change, I really love the trailer. It's a two horse straight load with tons of room for my big girls. I have to reconfigure it a little bit to make room for my stuff but I don't plan on camping more than two or three days at a time for the most part.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

my2geldings said:


> You must have been so stressed. What a nightmare.


Yeah, I was a little stressed to say the least. I was beginning to wonder if the everyday headaches were from neck injury but they went away after I got everything back in order so it was just from stressing out. Then I proceed to break my ribs falling off of the horse. Lol. First time that I've fallen in ten years and don't want to do it again anytime soon


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

LoriF said:


> Yeah, I was a little stressed to say the least. I was beginning to wonder if the everyday headaches were from neck injury but they went away after I got everything back in order so it was just from stressing out. Then I proceed to break my ribs falling off of the horse. Lol. First time that I've fallen in ten years and don't want to do it again anytime soon


 :eek_color: Broken ribs? What happened?


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

AnitaAnne said:


> :eek_color: Broken ribs? What happened?


Riding Laela bareback in the lake and when we came out she spooked at nothing, she was slippery and I came off and went splat because I'm old.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

LoriF said:


> Riding Laela bareback in the lake and when we came out she spooked at nothing, she was slippery and I came off and went splat because I'm old.


Silly horses and there invisible monsters! Hope you heal quickly.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

@LoriF, broken ribs are no fun at all, hope you heal fast!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I wanted to show off the awning that I made for my trailer. It worked out pretty nicely but I did have to tweak a couple of things to make it work better. All in all I was satisfied. A lot of the money that I have to just throw around usually gets thrown directly at my horses so I have to save elsewhere and be creative, lol. 








I found this picture and really want to have one of these made for my trailer. I think that it is pretty neat and perfect for camping.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

We had one of those "boxes" when I was a kid camping with my family.
We called it the chuck box...
My dad made it from plywood, he sanded and sealed with polyurethane so it was cleaned easily and repelled water and dampness.
He made 2 shelves fixed in place then a tall section that could hold say aluminum foil or somethings needing to stand up. So it had 4 sections to store various items and keep them easily seen, gotten to and protected from squashing.
He took our normal containers and used them as a pattern to allow them to slip on and easily off a shelf. 
Salt and pepper shakers, small container of coffee, tea & hot cocoa...
Spaghetti sauce, dish washing soap, foil, container that sealed to hold sugar...
Staples of spaghetti, paper plates, stuff like that that did not need refrigeration...dry staples went in this box.
My dad made it a long hinge, open flat work space with flat link chain to support us using that opened out side to gather what we needed for meals on.
It closed with a latch like you would find on a fire extinguisher metal ring and then had 2 very heavy handles on each side to lift and move the thing...it was heavy empty it was VERY HEAVY when packed with food items.
My dad was resourceful...he also made us a pot box...same idea and everything for a kitchen to cook and eat off of fit together perfectly and was kept in this box, including the coffee pot and "tea" water pot with spout & handles for hot cocoa as kids we enjoyed cold mornings.
We literally had a kitchen in a box that never left the trailer so nothing was forgotten...replace, restock what was used and away we went.
Our stove was a Coleman gas_ {small propane didn't exist then yet}_ we cooked off of or a campfire. Lights were from a Coleman lantern, gas again.
Our refrigerator was a ice chest with blocks of ice and strategically packed to keep cold what must be cold and cool what could be chilled like fruit.
Dry ice wrapped in brown paper was also used to keep the real ice colder and frozen blocks longer...
Only concession we had for comfort was we slept in a tent-trailer...no A/C, no heat...sleeping bags what were warm and appropriate pajamas..
No TV, no cell phones _{didn't exist}_, we had a radio to hear the news or read a paper, talked to the locals...
By today's standards to rough for many...for us it was getting away from hustle, bustle and interference of the outside world. 
_We loved it..._
_
So, Lori...you *could *make that yourself once the ribs heal._
Wouldn't cost much either and designed with what you use in mind could hold a lot of "stuff"...
Only part to keep in mind is you need to move it and who is with you to help shoulder the weight of it. :think:
Happy planning for making those camping trips easier, more enjoyable with less set-up, breakdown and "did I pack this? Do I need that?"...
:runninghorse2:...
_jmo..._


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

The first horse trailer I ever bought was an extremely old 2 horse Merhow and it came with a box on the side. The door didn't fold down and make a table though. You used to be able to buy them.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I think that I like the idea of the box because I only have a space of 4' x 7' inside except for the bed part. Clutter kind of bothers me, even though my stuff gets cluttered anyway. I just want to have a space for everything I need without it being cluttered.

@[MENTION]Horselovinguy;[/MENTION] I highly doubt that I would ever have a TV to go camping with, I don't even have one in my house. Not because I'm against one at all. I sometimes think that I should get another and probably someday will. I realized that I hadn't even turned the one I had on in two years so decided to give it away and just never got another. Bottom of my list I guess. The computer has kind of replaced the TV for me in a way and I just get the information that I seek. I don't know, I kind of like it that way. I spend most of my time outside anyway. 

Well, my ribs have healed, they no longer hurt anyway. The bit of distortion has straightened out too. 
I think that I'm going to talk to a couple of people that I know that weld and work with aluminum and see if they can do something like this for me.


----------

